# "Old Bottle" Farm,Denbighshire,August 2011



## kevsy21 (Sep 11, 2011)

Came across this place on a drive through the welsh hills,its been abandoned for many years but anything is worth a closer look.
If your a interpid womble this place is a bit of a goldmine with plenty of old stuff discarded mainly behind the buildings.

On with the pics
The old milking parlour






























Barn



















The tip at the rear full of old bottles,jars,etc.




Googled this bottle they predate 1900 but im not expert,there was hoards of these.


----------



## themousepolice (Sep 11, 2011)

really liked it. thanks for posting


----------



## TK421 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice one, I love old bottles!


----------



## strokesboy21 (Sep 12, 2011)

looks good nice report bud


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 12, 2011)

Ah there's something nice about the old bottles.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 12, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> Ah there's something nice about the old bottles.


Definitely! Love the old horse shoe too. 
Nice find, Kevs.


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 12, 2011)

I collect old bottles  Wales is full of hidden gems


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 12, 2011)

Likewise, i collect old bottles too.!!! Mrs Fluffy adores them..............NOT !!!!! Thanx for posting !!


----------



## smiler (Sep 12, 2011)

Really nice one Kev, Didn’t so much bring back memories of growing up on a farm here in Cornwall as nightmares, especially that damned boiler. Thanks.


----------



## Wallsey (Sep 12, 2011)

You can almost hear the noise of the milking machines !


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice work Kev looks like a great find...


----------



## maximus (Sep 13, 2011)

Great post...cheers


----------



## kevsy21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the comments,i believe this report is attracting a lot of attention from the Bottle Digging forums.


----------



## georgie (Sep 16, 2011)

top find this mate and a top mooch


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 12, 2011)

georgie said:


> top find this mate and a top mooch



Cheers m8,plenty more of this kind of stuff to do yet.


----------

